# Need two fisher buddies Sunday-Freeport



## Funseekers (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about going out to A-19 for snapper and whatever else we can catch (47 miles out) from Freeport on Sunday. I need two guys to join the fun. My boat is at Gulf Coast Marina, it's a 26' Pro-Line. Not totally sure if I'm going yet, looking at weather. PM me with your 2cool ID, name and phone number. No smoking on my boat.


----------



## Doug Holley (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello fellow fiserman
Doug Holley is my post name for this site. My phone # is 713-806 4285. I live in Missouri City. I recently retired as an electrical engineer and have taken up fishing. My age is 67. I am interested in what and where of your possible fishing. What can I contribute to make a good fishing trip?

Thank you


----------



## Funseekers (Jan 27, 2011)

*Trip Cancelled...sorry!*

Sorry...I'm in Dallas and can't get things done here in time to go. I'll check back to you for other trips!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Duwayne (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you made a decision about fishing Sunday? If your going, do you have any open crew spots left? cell phone: 713-504-0271

Duwayne


----------

